# CFA Exam in Dubai



## dubss (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey all, I wrote my Level I CFA exam yesterday and thought I would ask if anybody else wrote their CFA exam yesterday at the trade centre? How did you find it? I was amazed at the turnout and the level of security that was there. Can't say I was prepared for an ENTIRE day of testing, but I'm glad it's over!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I was there as well !

I gave level 2,

I had given level 1 in Abu Dhabi and the arrangements are very similar except they are slightly less strict (Dubai had proctors monitoring the restrooms !)

Also Abu Dhabi centre (ADNEC) had many restrooms while the DUbai hall had just 1 so there was a long queue before the morning session

How did your exam go?

My brain was too stressed out after 430 pm and I forgot even basic formulae....

Oh and parking in abu dhabi was only 20 dhs IIRC

The Dubai parking wanted 100 dhs !


----------



## dubss (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow monitors in the restroom! Hopefully nobody had the stress runs 

I was tired before the first exam was over so it was a good lesson on preparing for the actual day, as in making sure you are used to getting up early (so you'll be alert during the exam), getting a good nights sleep (cause of TWO 3-hour exams back to back!) and eating properly (cause I didn't eat breakfast and was starving by lunch!!). All in all it was ... ok... I guess. Just gonna hope for the best. Worst case, I'll rewrite in December.

I was sitting in front of a girl who was constantly heaving out long tired SIGHS, like every 3-4 minutes!! It was really annoying... and I think one of the proctors thought I was going to cheat cause she would walk right up to me and stare me down every time she did her rounds!


----------



## artorious (May 31, 2011)

Hi Guys....
I cleared my CFA level 1 last year. I plan to start working on the level 2 bit this year (i.e in 2012). We can gain from eachother's experience. Let me know in case anybody wants to make a study group. It helps to keep the motivation up!!


----------



## junaidslife (Jul 29, 2011)

artorious said:


> Hi Guys....
> I cleared my CFA level 1 last year. I plan to start working on the level 2 bit this year (i.e in 2012). We can gain from each other's experience. Let me know in case anybody wants to make a study group. It helps to keep the motivation up!!


Hi, i am interesting in starting CFA. If you could give me a brief break down on how to start from scratch and what i have to do that be great of you


----------



## sriranjani (Mar 7, 2009)

artorious said:


> Hi Guys....
> I cleared my CFA level 1 last year. I plan to start working on the level 2 bit this year (i.e in 2012). We can gain from eachother's experience. Let me know in case anybody wants to make a study group. It helps to keep the motivation up!!


Hi,

I am appearing for level 2 in June 2012. I think study group is a good idea. I had done the same for level 1 and it worked for me. I have not started studying though.... But googling for study groups is a startt !!!!


----------



## ravipmenghani (Jan 15, 2012)

dubss said:


> Hey all, I wrote my Level I CFA exam yesterday and thought I would ask if anybody else wrote their CFA exam yesterday at the trade centre? How did you find it? I was amazed at the turnout and the level of security that was there. Can't say I was prepared for an ENTIRE day of testing, but I'm glad it's over!




Good...did you pass the exam...


----------



## PoojaSwami (Feb 11, 2012)

junaidslife said:


> Hi, i am interesting in starting CFA. If you could give me a brief break down on how to start from scratch and what i have to do that be great of you


Hello!

I have found out some amazing quality video lecture series from a coaching classes for CFA level 1, they are Finstructor Coaching Classes.

This coaching class offers both CFA and FRM courses. Big thing, they are authorized!!

They offer me a demo video lecture. I must say that was amazing.

Also they offered me live online coaching classes! The teaching was quite good too!

I just passed out CFA Level 1, and thinking to give CFA Level 2 in dec, but I'm surely taking video lecture series and live online classes from Finstructor only.

i hope it may help u too!

Thank you.


----------



## hpant (Aug 24, 2012)

dubss said:


> Hey all, I wrote my Level I CFA exam yesterday and thought I would ask if anybody else wrote their CFA exam yesterday at the trade centre? How did you find it? I was amazed at the turnout and the level of security that was there. Can't say I was prepared for an ENTIRE day of testing, but I'm glad it's over!


Hi,

Any tips where I can get preparatory classes for level 1. I am new in Dubai, and have very recently decided to take the exam this winter, and am not entirely certain how to proceed. Any and all help will be appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## soli (Feb 8, 2015)

hey all I consider to take a CMA or CFA course, could guys help me about this,just I want some information that which one is better and with one must be the first,I have a bachelor degree in accounting, ,,,thanks


----------



## soli (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi all,i consider to take a CFA or CMA course ,i need you guys to help me and tell me about these courses ,which one is better ?which one must be the first?i have a bachelor degree in accounting and i live in Dubai


----------



## redibis84 (Feb 8, 2015)

*CMA or CFA*

Hi Soli,

Both are different courses and serve different fields. CFA is a broad and as well as in depth knowledge of Finance/Investments whereas CMA is more to do with management accounting. In terms of value saying outright that one is more valuable than the other would be wrong but generally CFA is generally believed to be more valuable as it is considered at par with post-graduation in addition to being a professional degree. CFA coursework covers a much broader spectrum compared to CMA.

Cheers!!!

Red Ibis


----------

